# ProMarkt Angebot: Laptop Z83U für 799 Euro



## stefanstp (23. September 2007)

Ich habe heute ein Angebotsflyer von Promarkt erhalten, wo es den Asus 17 Zoll Notebook Z83 U für 799 Euro gibt. Der hat 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher und sonst hört sich alles sehr gut an.

Gibt es dazu Meinungen? Noch nicht mal auf der Herstellerseite gibt es Infos zum Modell. Aber was mich richtig stutzig macht, ist, das es das Modell hier für 650 Euro gibt:
http://www.elaso.de/-epid-430908.html

Bitte um Hilfestellung. Möchte gerne ein Laptop 17 Zoll mit 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher haben, der gut und günstig ist. Darum wäre mir dieses Modell jetzt genau richtig.

Danke für jede Info


----------



## AndreG (24. September 2007)

Moin,

Wenn du sagst was du mit dem Leppi machen willst kann man dir sagen ob er zu gebrauchen ist.

Mfg Andre


----------



## stefanstp (24. September 2007)

mit der Adobe CS 3.0 Suite arbeiten und sonst auch diverse Grafikbearbeitung + Internet ABER keine Spiele spielen. Videoschnitt wäre auch gut.


----------

